# Fire for Christmas gift - Question



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

So I'm super excited, we purchased my mom and mother in law both kindle fire's for Christmas, Can't wait till they open them   Question though, If I add some apps and things to the devices now when we change the registration to their accounts will the content still be there? I wanted to put some stuff on so they can try it out on Christmas without having to download anything first.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not really.

When you deregister from your account, the icons will remain if you haven't reset it to factory conditions, but as their accounts don't own the apps, the icons will just be links to purchase them.

Found this out when I de-regged my old Fire for my son to use while he was home this week -- he'd forgotten to bring his kindle.  I de-regged, he regged to his account and, while the books/carousel repopulated for his device, the icons for all my apps were still there.  But when he selected one, it basically said, "you don't own this, do you want to?"


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Ann, that's exactly what I needed to know. I guess we will just add a few things after they open them so they can test them out.
Thanks again!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do they already have an Amazon account (or accounts?)  

If so, if you know the log in info, you could register the devices to their account(s) ahead of time. And go ahead and 'buy' some stuff for them.

If you're talking paid apps, you could apply a GC to the account as well.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

If I did it from their account wouldn't they get emails for the purchases?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TammyC said:


> If I did it from their account wouldn't they get emails for the purchases?


Yes. . . . I guess they would. . . .which would surprise and/or confuse them. . . . . .

trying to think outside the box! 

You can give kindle books as gifts, of course, and I think you can set them so the gift isn't delivered until a specified day. Not sure you can do the same for apps. . . .


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

haha yea that would be a giveaway I guess.  Thanks for the help though. I'll look into the apps to see if I can delay the delivery like the books. Thanks again for the suggestions Ann!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you gift apps and have the email sent on a certain date?  Does that work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you can, kinda sorta: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=mas_KFlftnav_GftCrd?ie=UTF8&docId=1000619631&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=0J9B3SG6NCY3RT4E5GQC&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1421839302&pf_rd_i=3427287011

My feeling is this is just an ordinary GC, just with an 'app' focus. So you can send right away or schedule for later -- up to a year later, it says. 

I don't see anything on the apps where you can 'gift' them, like there is on book pages.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

That's perfect  , Thanks Ann, you are always so helpful!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome!

The other option is to get an actual physical Gift card to give with the device(s).  They'd have to enter the number to activate it, but then it would be another package to open.  I had an aunt who always liked to open lots of packages, even if each one was a small item.  One year we wrapped a pair of socks for her in two different boxes.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

hahah that's to funny! Yea I'm thinking maybe the actual gift card would be good. Plus I can buy it at our local Giant Eagle and get extra fuel perks, win/win haha


----------



## carolineluvs2rt (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm giving away a Kindle Fire 3G on December 15th to an as yet unselected subscriber to my newsletter. Now I hear there is a delay in delivery. Is that just on the lastest model or also on the 3G? I have a Kindle Fire 3G and love it, so I thought it would make a nice giveaway. Not so nice for the winner if there's a long wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

carolineluvs2rt said:


> I'm giving away a Kindle Fire 3G on December 15th to an as yet unselected subscriber to my newsletter. Now I hear there is a delay in delivery. Is that just on the lastest model or also on the 3G? I have a Kindle Fire 3G and love it, so I thought it would make a nice giveaway. Not so nice for the winner if there's a long wait.


Check on Amazon. . . .it clearly says, for each different iteration, what's the expected shipping date.


----------

